# at what age do maltese stop growing?



## uniquelovdolce

dolce weighed 2 lbs 13 oz last time he was at the vets that was a little over one month ago.. he seems a little bit heavier and a bit taller.. at what age do they stop growing.


----------



## jmm

Some lines are done by 6 months, others grow until 12+ months. If your dog is from a reputable breeder they can give you their best estimate for their lines. Otherwise you just have to wait and see


----------



## bellasmummy

I think (or at least hope!) that floee stopped about 9/10 months - shes a bit of a chunky monkey. Mya is 11 months and hasnt put on any weight for the last 4 months or so so id say shes done now too.

I think bella was about a year - it was so long ago now its hard to remember


----------



## uniquelovdolce

well u know the story of where i got dolce , i 'thought' they were reputable. they said he might just grow to be 3lbs 5 oz i personally think thats what its looking like. just curious.


----------



## LJSquishy

Like JMM said, it really depends on the dog's genes. Preston stopped growing when he was about 7-8 months old (which is exactly what his breeder said), and London slowly grew until she was a little over 1yr old. London isn't from a reputable breeder.


----------



## almitra

Pepper stopped at approx 8-9 mos. Never made it to 5 lbs, but almost.


----------



## Orla

It depends on lines.
Milo is from a reputable breeder and he is almost 1(2 weeks today is his bday) and he hasn't grown since he was 8 months old.


----------



## nekkidfish

I spoke with Sarah about this the other day. Poppy was at 4.3 pounds at 5 1/2 months. Sarah feels like he will end up at around 5.25 pounds, based on his parents weight and where he is now.

I agree that good breeders know their dogs. :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## SugarBob62

I dunno I've wondered that myself. Nelson is 6 months old and everytime we've gone to the vet he weighs more. Last time he was 6.90lbs. But I have noticed he is starting to slow down growing. For a month there I feel like he shot up like a string bean, outta nowhere! One day he looked like a baby, then he looked like a big boy dog.
So he's probably starting to slow down now, unless he hits another growth spurt or something? His mom was 7lbs and his dad 4lbs. We wanted the biggest of the 3 pups. I don't think he'd really get THAT much more than his mom, maybe a little? But his dad was really really small. Size wise, he is like between the two of them, but more her weight I guess.

I weigh him on the Wii Fit from time to time, and his chart progressively has gone up since Jan, but I dunno how accurate that is pound for pound haha. I think he weighs more at the vet, so I go by their scale.


----------



## Cosy

Cosy was less than 3 lbs at 6 months. She stayed at 3 for a long time. Then went to 3.5 lbs around a year or so. She stayed there until 2 yrs of age and gained another 1/2 pound. She's stayed at 4 lbs for a couple years now. Dogs can body out at different ages and even grow in height after a year. Breeders who know their pedigrees can give a better guesstimate.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Cosy said:


> Cosy was less than 3 lbs at 6 months. She stayed at 3 for a long time. Then went to 3.5 lbs around a year or so. She stayed there until 2 yrs of age and gained another 1/2 pound. She's stayed at 4 lbs for a couple years now. Dogs can body out at different ages and even grow in height after a year. Breeders who know their pedigrees can give a better guesstimate.


:thumbsup:


----------

